# Plowing with a 1997 TJ



## Plow Girl 2017 (Jun 17, 2017)

ive seen some lightweight fiberglass plows that attach with a front hitch. Boss is too heavy for mine but anyone have any experience with this keep plowing. I've been told it will ruin suspension.


----------



## info4tim (Oct 27, 2013)

Go to the Trucks section of this site, and click on Jeep. Many, many jeep wrangler are used for plowing! They're tanks for pushing snow, n turning radius can't be beat for small p lots n driveways. Gotta set them up correctly n plow with the storm. N Forget about that front hitch garbage! Lots of luck n Think Snow!


----------

